# Anzeigen einer Textdatei in einem Fenster



## gsvd (19. Mrz 2004)

Hallo! 

Mein Name ist Gerd Schoolmann und ich bin heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Forum. Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Meine Aufgabe besteht darin, ein Projekt zu entwickeln, dass den Inhalt einer beliebigen Textdatei ausliest und die darin einhaltenen Anweisungen ausführt (z.B. Lade Bild01.gif, mache das Fenster x*y Pixel gross, hole Koordinaten und zeige sie auf einer dazugehörigen Landkarte an). Leider bekomme ich bis jetzt nur das Auslesen der Textdatei und das Anzeigen in der Konsole hin...  
Hier der Quellcode: 



```
import java.io.*;

public class meinersterVersuch { 
  public static void main(String args[]){ 
	System.out.println(einlesen());
  } 

static String einlesen(){ 
	try{ 
  File Datei = new File("C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen/gs/Eigene Dateien/test.txt");
  
  Datei.canRead(); //testet ob die Datei gelesen werden kann - wenn nicht, dann Exception 
  String dat = Datei.getName(); 
  BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader( 
	new InputStreamReader( 
	  new FileInputStream(Datei))); 

  StringBuffer inhalt = new StringBuffer(); 
  String line; 
  while ( (line = br.readLine()) != null) { 
	inhalt.append(line); 
  } 
  String gesamt = inhalt.toString(); 
  return gesamt; 
  
} 
catch(IOException e){ 
  if (e instanceof FileNotFoundException) 
	System.err.println("Datei nicht vorhanden!"); 
  else 
	System.err.println("Fehler beim Lesen!"); 
  System.exit(-1); 
} 

return "";


  } 


}
```


----------



## bygones (19. Mrz 2004)

hey, dass du das erste mal hier bist ist ne Lüge  :wink: 

ein kleiner Tipp: Schau dir mal ein paar Online Bücher an: http://www.javabuch.de oder http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel/
da werden Swing und Konsorten gut erklärt.

Beispiel:

```
public static void show(String s){
		JFrame f = new JFrame("Anzeigen der Datei");
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		JLabel  label = new JLabel(s);
		f.getContentPane().add(label);
		f.setSize(200,100);
		f.setVisible(true);
	}
```

Da dir das alles wahrscheinlich wenig sagt würde ich empfehlen oben die Bücher anzuschauen !!


----------



## Beni (19. Mrz 2004)

*Und was ist jetzt deine Frage?*

bzw. Was hast du schon? Was benötigst du noch?

mfg Beni


----------



## gsvd (19. Mrz 2004)

Nun, bisher habe ich das Programm soweit, dass es mir eine Beliebige Textdatei ausliest und den Inhalt in der Konsole schreibt. Ich möchte den Inhalt aber in einem Frame angezeigt bekommen...

Gerd


----------



## Beni (19. Mrz 2004)

Naja, deathbyaclown hat recht, lies erstmals diese Bücher (bzw. diese Kapitel).

Wenn du den Überblick hast: 
mit der javax.swing.JTextArea kannst du gut Text anzeigen.
wenn du die Area in ein JScrollPane setzt, bekommt sie noch Scroll-Bars.
wenn du das ganze auf ein JFrame setzt, kannst du es auch anschauen. :wink:

mfg Beni


----------



## gsvarel (30. Mrz 2004)

In jedem Forum, was ich bisher besucht habe, bekommt man an Stelle einer adäquaten Antwort den "guten" Rat, erst einmal ein paar mehr oder wenig sinnvolle Bücher zu lesen! Was meint Ihr wohl, habe ich gemacht, bevor ich in dieses Forum geschrieben habe?

MFG
Gerd


----------



## Thanni (30. Mrz 2004)

gsvarel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In jedem Forum, was ich bisher besucht habe, bekommt man an Stelle einer adäquaten Antwort den "guten" Rat, erst einmal ein paar mehr oder wenig sinnvolle Bücher zu lesen! Was meint Ihr wohl, habe ich gemacht, bevor ich in dieses Forum geschrieben habe?
> 
> MFG
> Gerd



sehr seltsam ich hatte noch nie ein javabuch in der hand und habe den rat noch nicht bekommen *wunder*
(nagut ich hatte java ist nur eine insel ab und zu vor augen  aber das hilft bei den meisten problemen auch nicht wirklich)
das beste ist halt ein forum oder eine newsgroup ZU DURCHSUCHEN meistens wurde schon irgendwann mal auf eine ähnliche frage geantwortet
wenn man nichts findet stellt man dann seine frage und hofft auf eine antwort, die aber meistens ausbleibt weil wenn man selbst schon nix gefunden hat, andere es auch schwer haben werden es sei denn, sie sind vollprofies und saugen sich einfach alles aus den fingern, hirn oder sonst wo her)

aber beni hat doch geantwortet ?


> Wenn du den Überblick hast:
> mit der javax.swing.JTextArea kannst du gut Text anzeigen.
> wenn du die Area in ein JScrollPane setzt, bekommt sie noch Scroll-Bars.
> wenn du das ganze auf ein JFrame setzt, kannst du es auch anschauen.


wenn du dich fragst wie das dann geht bzw wie die syntax ist, kann man sich mit googel wieder auf die suche begeben oder in ein buch schauen


mfgruß thanni


----------

